# I need to go now



## pearly joy

How do i say i need to go now in french and not simply saying au revoir?


----------



## Terry

Je dois y aller (maintenant). 
Je dois partir.


----------



## valerie

il faut que je m'en aille
il faut que je parte


----------



## Tabac

Je dois m'en aller is informal.


----------



## RODGER

In France, if you were 20 years old, you would say "faut que j'me casse" !

Rodger (not twenty years old)


----------



## Benjy

RODGER said:
			
		

> In France, if you were 20 years old, you would say "faut que j'me casse" !
> 
> Rodger (not twenty years old)



que je m'arrache/me tire/me barre/mette les bouts


----------



## Sev

Pearly joy, if I were you, even if we are both 22 years old, I won't say je m'arrache, je me tire, je me casse. Just to say that these are *colloquial * ways to say ""il faut que je parte".


----------



## valerie

Tabac said:
			
		

> Je dois m'en aller is informal.



'Je dois m'en aller' is NOT informal, it is standard French


----------



## Shark

You can say "Faut que j'y aille", Which is said by old and young people, while informal. Did someone ever notice that it sounds like "Fuck GI"? Lol!!


----------



## Sev

Shark said:
			
		

> You can say "Faut que j'y aille", Which is said by old and young people, while informal. Did someone ever notice that it sounds like "Fuck GI"? Lol!!


 
Yes, Jean-Marie Bigard did !!!


----------



## Whodunit

Et pas "il me faut partir/y aller"?


----------



## Tabac

valerie said:
			
		

> 'Je dois m'en aller' is NOT informal, it is standard French


 
Thanks, Val!  It's nice to know that my study of French has not been in vain.  I didn't mean that the phrase was sloppy, colloquial, or anything like that.  It's just less "cumbersome" than those previous options using the subjunctive.


----------



## valerie

Tabac said:
			
		

> Thanks, Val!  It's nice to know that my study of French has not been in vain.  I didn't mean that the phrase was sloppy, colloquial, or anything like that.  It's just less "cumbersome" than those previous options using the subjunctive.




I do not see that 'il faut que je parte, il faut que je m'en aille' are 'cumbersome'. Of course you have to conjugate the subjonctive to use them, but they are completely standard in use and frequent.


----------



## Jabote

Ben moi je mets les voiles les p'tits loups, je lève les pattes de ce thread...


----------



## fetchezlavache

Tabac said:
			
		

> Thanks, Val!  It's nice to know that my study of French has not been in vain.  I didn't mean that the phrase was sloppy, colloquial, or anything like that.  It's just less "cumbersome" than those previous options using the subjunctive.




i confirm. there is _nothing_ even remotely cumbersome in using 'il faut que je m'en aille'. le subjonctif est un temps comme les autres !


----------



## dreamer

ou ici en Acadie, on dit faut que je baile (prononcé de la même façon que bail en anglais, release on), ce qui est évidemment d'une langue populaire communément appelée shiac


----------



## timpeac

If you´re a cool young dude and wear you cap on back to front you could try "Je t´laisse béton"


----------



## Benjy

but laisser beton == laisser tomber right? so like you can tell someone that your dropping them to say could bye? man, french slang gets more confusing as the days go by :s


----------



## dreamer

timpeac said:
			
		

> If you´re a cool young dude and wear you cap on back to front you could try "Je t´laisse béton"


 
lol if i would say that here ppl would look at me funny and say where did she come out from?!


----------



## timpeac

Benjy said:
			
		

> but laisser beton == laisser tomber right? so like you can tell someone that your dropping them to say could bye? man, french slang gets more confusing as the days go by :s


 
Yes, that´s right. Don´t worry you´re certainly not the only one it confuses!!


----------



## dreamer

exactly hehe but it's fun to hear french expressions (from france) we knwo two students from france and make them say all sorts of things lol


----------



## fetchezlavache

timpeac said:
			
		

> If you´re a cool young dude and wear you cap on back to front you could try "Je t´laisse béton"



i doubt that very much, we'd need a french teenager to confirm or something, because 'laisser béton' is verlan for 'laisser tomber' and it means exactly what benjy said 'i forsake you'. in a more colloquial way.


----------



## timpeac

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> i doubt that very much, we'd need a french teenager to confirm or something, because 'laisser béton' is verlan for 'laisser tomber' and it means exactly what benjy said 'i forsake you'. in a more colloquial way.


 
I had to do a uni course on this type of speech and it seemed to come up quite often in the samples, but as you say - are there any teenagers out there who can confirm?

By the way, this way quite some while ago - over 5 years - and so I could well believe it might not still be said perhaps.


----------



## Jabote

Laisse béton = laisse tomber = forget it (as in Renaud's song)
Also means forsake him/her that's right


----------



## Cath.S.

On ne dit donc pas j'te laisse béton.
En revanche, on peut dire :
"il faut que je te/vous laisse"
ou
"je dois te/vous laisser"


----------



## Shark

Sev said:
			
		

> Yes, Jean-Marie Bigard did !!!



Hé hé! Je savais pas tiens! Merci!

A propos de "j'te laisse béton", je peux confirmer (en tant que ex-teenager de 20 ans et quelques mois) qu'on l'utilise pas de cette manière. Et aussi que c'est une expression de moins en moins utilisé par les "djeuns" aujourd'hui! Les modes passent vite dans le langage des jeunes!


----------



## Cath.S.

> Et aussi que c'est une expression de moins en moins utilisé par les "djeuns" aujourd'hui! Les modes passent vite dans le langage des jeunes!


C'est que les jeunes vieillissent vite, aussi.
Je le sais bien : hier encore je tétais ma mère.




http://www.maybebe.com/images/bebe.jpg
Sérieusement, dans mon esprit cette expression est indissolublement liée à la chanson de Renaud (1977) et donc aux débuts de la carrière musicale de ce dernier qui n'est pas exactement ce que l'on pourrait appeler _a spring chicken_.


----------



## Tabac

valerie said:
			
		

> I do not see that 'il faut que je parte, il faut que je m'en aille' are 'cumbersome'. Of course you have to conjugate the subjonctive to use them, but they are completely standard in use and frequent.


 
Not for a francophone, but for those of us English speakers who need to learn the subjunctive, "je dois m'en aller" is much less cumbersome than "il faut que je m'en aille".


----------



## Benjy

Tabac said:
			
		

> Not for a francophone, but for those of us English speakers who need to learn the subjunctive, "je dois m'en aller" is much less cumbersome than "il faut que je m'en aille".



weeeeeeellllllllll i dont want to disagree, just for the sake of disagreeing (its actually more just to be disagreable ) with faut que j'y aille or faut qye je m'en aille its more of a set phrase. you say it without thinking. it never changes


----------



## fetchezlavache

Tabac said:
			
		

> Not for a francophone, but for those of us English speakers who need to learn the subjunctive, "je dois m'en aller" is much less cumbersome than "il faut que je m'en aille".




i don't want to seem too insistant, but you'll hear much more often 'faut que j'y aille, faut que j'm'en aille' than 'je dois m'en aller', or even 'je dois y aller' which is slightly more common.

so there is no reason to feel cumbersome about it at all. 

and now i realise benjy has already said it.


----------

